# What cheap runabout ?



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, I realise I've made a few threads on here recently about car choice, but I promise this will be my last!!

I'm looking for a cheap runabout with a decent amount of tax and mot for about £1k. 

I've never had a old car so have no idea when it comes to this sort of stuff. 

I've been thinking that something like a Astra diesel or passat tdi would be good?

Suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

At £1000 you do have to hope you are a bit lucky.

I'd say Japanese and more so Honda is the way to go. Not going to be exciting but they are the best chance for reliability.

MOT and warranty. Need to knock him down a bit. Not pretty though.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201237485013409

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201308108252783

I know they are petrol, but less things to go wrong.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Having had a pug 206 and polo, both cheap cars I would say .... Spend no more than £750, put £250 away for what ifs ... Make sure it has a long mot, some tax and decent tyres, if a cambelt is required make sure it's not due for a couple of years. Stick to small cars where the parts are cheap. I'd personally look at a 306 hdi, I picked one up for a mate, £650 fsh, tax, 12 months mot, 98k ... Look at notice boards in supermarkets and newsagents. Be prepared to buy a piece of rubbish that you might need to scrap for £300. 

Buy on mechanical strengths not bodywork, then be happy in the knowledge that you own a car that you can leave anywhere and not give a dam what happens to it and that at the worst you will lose is £500

Edit** I agree on buying petrol but would keep away from Honda, Toyota avensis's would be my preferred option but with anything jp. They are not that cheap to fix.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr - the first one would prob be ideal. Not so sure on that particular dealer though. Just get the feeling they are a bit dodgy from passing by them.

Steve - I don't care what it looks like tbh. As long as its not falling apart. Ideally looking to get something to keep until December when my new car is delivered then sell on for similar money I paid for it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

306 derv?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i was in a similar boat and i ended up with an automatic Almera on a 52 plate for 950 but i did have it to tax at 250 but touch wood it has been fine


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Natalie said:


> 306 derv?


I was told that the non turbo version of these was good. Just hard to get one now that they're a lot older


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

little clios aren't that bad these days either. something that a first time buyer would want so maybe help you when it comes to sell it on in December


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

why not get a corsa 1.2 or 1.3 diesel car or van. corsa car be cheaper to run insurance and tax wise by far. and they go for about 1k half decent.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

rf860 said:


> I was told that the non turbo version of these was good. Just hard to get one now that they're a lot older


My OH had a 306 HDI a few years ago and it was spot on :thumb:

There's a few on ebay, so they can still be had  http://r.ebay.com/lchj4L it's just finding one locally


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/postcode/ka112bz/page/1/radius/30?logcode=p

Something like this?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Rover 25 or 45 lots of metal for the money , loads of second hand spares available **** easy to work on . Only real issue is headgaskets but most have been done and use it as a selling point . Id avoid a cheapo diesel as they cost more if they go wrong


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Avoid the non turbo 306, the old d turbo cn be run on chip fat if you get one with the Bosch pump, hdi is the better engine though.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

106 1.5 diesel N reg 120k plus miles 
My partner has one and never thought I would say this but I love it! When the clutch sent on the mondeo I was abit reserved on driving it a 300mile round trip which actually ended up being a 600mile trip it lapped the miles up if any car in our family brakes down its the trusty 106 that saves everyone!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I bought a 406 estate 2.0 hdi with 90k on the clock for £850, it had 6 months tax and decent mot. Had a couple of £20 fixes which where bought of ebay. Had it 19 months now and on a run it will do 915 to a tank which works out 57mpg. It's comfy, and bags of boot space. Engine so far is absolutely fine. As was said earlier I can leave it in a car park and not care what happens to it. I bumped and bashed it loads and its great. Last mot cost me £80 down to a bulb, wipers, and a rear bush.

Things to look out for is service history, cam belt (expensive) they don't rust really. check for wear on the inside of the rear tyres. If they are warn its another cheap fix but a cost in tyres.

I keep thinking of selling it and buying a newer more smarter car but everytime I go to do it I hold back because it is a great car. Went to the lakes fully loaded with a bike on the back, did hard knock pass without a sweat. 

You can even get the Executive model with a few more miles on but has full heated leather etc


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../200/make/ROVER/model/75/price-to/1000/page/1

Not going to lose much on the BMW diesel :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../200/make/ROVER/model/75/price-to/1000/page/1
> 
> Not going to lose much on the BMW diesel :thumb:


Preferably want to avoid a car with rust. There's plenty about without rust.

Cheers!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ford focus?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

possul said:


> Ford focus?


Aren't they really bad for rust?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

What's the mk4 Astra 2.0dti like? There's one just up the road from me for sale


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd rather look at the 406 than the Astra


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yah no doubt. There are still some out there in good nick though.
Mine are going now but it's mechanically sound so could care less


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd rather look at the 406 than the Astra


I'm not caring about how it looks etc tho


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry, I don't mean on looks, car wise the 406 will be better, some of the mk4 Astros are a bit rubbish, the 406 mechanically will run and run. They aren't lived hence the cheap price, however I wouldn't touch the 307 with a barge pole. The focus is ok but get the tdi, it's much simpler than the tdci


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Ford Focus.

Bought one new, had it for nearly 12 years.

Was a solid car, reliable, at 11 yrs old the back arches were starting to show minor rust. 1.8 TDCi did 40mpg round town.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Astra 1.7 dti eco4. 60MPG from the Isuzu unit with 30/year tax. 

Mine had 175K on it and the engine was sweet.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Astra 1.7 dti eco4. 60MPG from the Isuzu unit with 30/year tax.
> 
> Mine had 175K on it and the engine was sweet.


Is that the mk5 ?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Astra G or Mk IV.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Does it have to be diesel?

At that budget you could probably get a tidier petrol model


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Doesn't have to be diesel. 

I just suggested that Astra cos its only 3 miles from my house lol


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If I wasn't on iPad, i'd try linking a few cars. But how about
Vauxhall Omega,
Honda Civic/Accord

Or, going by when you're thinking of getting shot of it, how about cheap 4x4 like a Mitsubishi Shogun Pinin, Grand Vitara or non-turbo Impreza/Forrester and hopefully we'll have a bit of a covering by December that will make it a bit easier to sell.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm on iPad. Not great for typing etc. 

Problem with the big old cars is that they don't appeal to many people. A small cheap car is ideal for a young driver

Good thinking with the 4x4, might look into that


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*New old car*

Japanese is the way to go, i have a Toyota Corolla, currently on gumtree and passed MOT this morning and two Hondas. They are great cars


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

rf860 said:


> Preferably want to avoid a car with rust. There's plenty about without rust.
> 
> Cheers!


Sorry, didn't see that, negotiate on this though?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../200/make/ROVER/model/75/price-to/1000/page/1

Don't be worried about mileage, mine did neigh on 300K before I had to move it on, but she's still going strong even today


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kia Sportage is another good bet, mk 1, I have one and its very reliable, trying to get ready for sale as we could be moving house at anytime and won't have room for her


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I had a little Pug 206 1.6 xs on an 1998 S plate. Had it for 2 years and apart from the back box falling off due to my terrible habit of going over speed bumps at 50 mph and the battery going because of my 6 mile return commute to the station it never let me down. I never once opened the bonnet apart from changing the battery and never tipper up the oil once. Even after all that abuse the only thing that brought my ownership to an end was my neighbour reversing into it and writing it off.

RIP S811 WAH


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

2004 corsa 1.0 'life' with 77k and full year mot for £850. Are these ok?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If its a 3 pot they have engine issues and the car likes to fill with water


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The 3 pots are an awful drive, and so slow that you end up pushing them hard. So in return your MPG will suffer.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

This looks ok

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/radius/20/postcode/ka112bz/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Expensive to run and tax, do you want a cheap car or something cheap to run ?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/pe26yx/page/7?logcode=p


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Expensive to run and tax, do you want a cheap car or something cheap to run ?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/pe26yx/page/7?logcode=p


Cheap everything if possible lol. That car is too far away, I'm only looking locally, there's plenty of choice it seems


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-SKOD...5115577?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4ac81fedb9

?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Fabia is ok, 1.4 isn't the best and can suffer head gasket failure, it's also very slow. 206 has issues, I sold mine as spares but I would have another, it was comfortable, good on fuel and drove well.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Fabia is ok, 1.4 isn't the best and can suffer head gasket failure, it's also very slow. 206 has issues, I sold mine as spares but I would have another, it was comfortable, good on fuel and drove well.


Ok.

I heard the 206 and 307 were terrible for reliability ?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Expensive to run and tax, do you want a cheap car or something cheap to run ?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1500/postcode/pe26yx/page/7?logcode=p


I wouldn't say they are expensive to run. Depending on how many miles you do. As with any oil burner to make the most of them money wise you have to drive them 20k plus miles a year. Anythng less and you may as well buy a petty.

I've had mine nearly 2 years, it gets used and abused and always returns good mpg. Tax is a 220 ish a year but you make that up in mpg. I get around 51 when driving normal and 57 driving like a grandad.

For a grand you can't really complain. Id buy that car without a doubt.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201308108257146

Not the most desirable car i admit but you just need to look at how many of these there is around with over 200k miles. You could double the mileage on this one. ( my volvo 740 did 540000 miles! And outside of mot/service/types/exhaust it only needed fuel pump. Speedo. Gearbox and Springs. Which in half a million miles and 20 years isn't bad!) and we sold it -not for scrap either!!!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Freddie said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201308108257146
> 
> Not the most desirable car i admit but you just need to look at how many of these there is around with over 200k miles. You could double the mileage on this one. ( my volvo 740 did 540000 miles! And outside of mot/service/types/exhaust it only needed fuel pump. Speedo. Gearbox and Springs. Which in half a million miles and 20 years isn't bad!) and we sold it -not for scrap either!!!


I like them..the estates are well nice looking although a tad small inside.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Freddie said:


> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201308108257146
> 
> Not the most desirable car i admit but you just need to look at how many of these there is around with over 200k miles. You could double the mileage on this one. ( my volvo 740 did 540000 miles! And outside of mot/service/types/exhaust it only needed fuel pump. Speedo. Gearbox and Springs. Which in half a million miles and 20 years isn't bad!) and we sold it -not for scrap either!!!


even i'd have that as a runaround!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...red-listing/dealer/50173/usedcars?logcode=flp


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a v40 for 3 weeks and sold it.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

we bought a Corsa 1.4 for £250 with tax & MOT. Costs less to tax & insure it then the tax alone on my Vectra !!!


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

rf860 said:


> This looks ok
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/radius/20/postcode/ka112bz/page/1?logcode=p


Yeah those 6th generation Accord are reliable and cheap as chips. I've seen good ones for £750. Good to drive also, lovely vtec engine. Just watch the road tax, can be pricey as the are 1.8 or 2.0 petrol.

They need a cambelt at 7yrs or 75000 miles, but I guess its worth risking it and selling it spares or repair if it fails, will last you until Dec if you take it easy.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The 2.0 Accord is terrible on petrol though, so it doesn't end up being a cheap run about. I don't think the 1.8 is much better.

I've recently picked up this little EK3 Civic for £600, comes with the 1.5 Economy Vtec engine so goes from 16v to 12v when driving sensibly. Fun little car, quite long gearing and goes quite well so it easily pulls to 60 in 2nd. Saving we a good £100 in petrol per 600 miles on the Accord Type R, which should get better whn i stop ragging it everywhere!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Renault Megane.
I don't like french motors but my little sister had one for 3 years when she passed and it was pretty trouble free. Civic's ain't bad little motors either


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Everyone hears the horror stories about meganes, but they're no worse than other cars in general tbh


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Went and viewed a 1.6 golf on a 51 plate and 97k on the clock tonight. They wanted 1495 for it, which after driving it, I've decided is terrible value. Does have mot till June next year and tax til feb. 

I also viewed an 05 Mitsubishi colt with 63k on the clock. Mot till dec and tax till nov. drove it and it seemed fine, if a little lumpy at idle (3 cylinder). Not in best nick but would clean up ok. They want 1200. That's a dealer sale.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Best buys are private sales, look in the newsagents, supermarkets etc. 1.6 focus would be an ok buy. Vw's have weak gearboxes so make sure they work properly


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Whats the 2.0HDi 90hp Pug 307 like?


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Re the Golf, not good bargains as they hold their value too well, as people seem to think they are bombproof which is far from the truth. The mk4 has plenty of faults to drain your wallet.

Pug 307's have lots of faults also, all that complicated French plumbing/wiring to go wrong...

Japanese my friend or Korean!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It would be a no on the 307, but i would go for the 306, I picked one up for a friend 6 months ago, its cost him nothing but diesel, not bad for £650.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Whats the 2.0HDi 90hp Pug 307 like?


This is the one I went for when I needed a mile muncher. Make sure it's the 90 as it was the last of the dervs with no DPF.

Bought it (53 reg) with 101k on the clock, and it's now on 140k I think.

Only ever serviced it, it's done the rest itself.

Only issue ive had was an ABS fault which was nothing more than a dirty sensor, which took me an hour to track down and fix.

Absolutely cracking car... I could be tempted to part with mine, as I want a classic project car, but it just does everything I could ever want without an issue.

Thoroughly recommended from me (and I'm a VAG boy!).


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

OH's was a 90hp HDI too and he couldn't fault it. It chewed up the miles with no problems at all. He only sold it because he got a new job 6 miles from home so wanted something a bit quicker. He said the other day he probably should've kept it.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Following this thread with interest. Just bought myself a run around, as I now have a thirty mile commute each way and don't want to put the miles on my TT. 30mpg isn't good either when I'm doing 360 miles a week.

Got myself a wee 2007 Ford Fiesta 1.4tdci with 93k on the clock. Just had its first weeks use this week and I'm loving it. Its doing 68mpg, coupled with £30 a year road tax makes motoring about as cheap as it gets. Paid £2400 for it, I think its worth a good bit more tbh. Examples of the same age and miles are going for £3k+ locally. Plan is to keep it for about six months and then sell it on. Hoping to make a few pound on it if I'm lucky, but I should break even at least.

Pre detail pic


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Viewed the 307. Was a heap. 

Viewing an Astra tomorrow I think. 

Viewed a golf this evening - 1.4 match on a 53 plate. If I get a good deal I'm going to go for this as it drove very well and is in great nick.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Viewed the 307. Was a heap.


Duh sorry thought you said 306 not 307


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

At this price, don't buy on looks.

Mine has dints on most panels, and a few scratches, but mechanically perfect. You'll be hard pressed to find a perfect car.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dift said:


> At this price, don't buy on looks.
> 
> Mine has dints on most panels, and a few scratches, but mechanically perfect. You'll be hard pressed to find a perfect car.


I'm not buying on looks. But some if the ones I was looking at earlier in ther afternoon were just sheer disasters!!

This golf has a full service history, loads of receipts, full year Mot, good tread and brand tyres all round, and its a very clean car condition wise. Obviously it would be brought up to scratch cleanliness wise when I get my hands on it 

The plan is to pass this car onto my little brother after I'm done with it, so I'd like something in reasonable condition - ie not falling apart.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

The golf is a no-go. They wouldn't take a penny off it. 

The hunt continues tomorrow. Getting bored now lol....


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

You could get a 1.3 Yaris in good condition for £1,000, this is like my old one;

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201308128268746

Cheap to run, cheap to tax, cheap to insure and they don't go badly for a 1.3 either. Electric everything and air-con, too.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lloyd71 said:


> You could get a 1.3 Yaris in good condition for £1,000, this is like my old one;
> 
> http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201308128268746
> 
> Cheap to run, cheap to tax, cheap to insure and they don't go badly for a 1.3 either. Electric everything and air-con, too.


Seems cars down south are cheaper. That would be a good bit dearer up here.

Also, i've noticed cars that are ideal first cars (corsa, fiesta etc) seem poor value for money compared to bigger hatchbacks such as mondeos and vectras.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Whereabouts are you based then? It's a pity you're not near the Isle of Wight, all the cars on the island have next to no mileage and the prices are still cheap!

Bigger hatchbacks aren't selling as well because they tend to be a bit more expensive to run, and there's more of a market for small cheap cars than there is large ones; how many people really want something large for their first car?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lloyd71 said:


> Whereabouts are you based then? It's a pity you're not near the Isle of Wight, all the cars on the island have next to no mileage and the prices are still cheap!
> 
> Bigger hatchbacks aren't selling as well because they tend to be a bit more expensive to run, and there's more of a market for small cheap cars than there is large ones; how many people really want something large for their first car?


Near Glasgow.

I'm trying to weigh up whats better for me the now. Some good deals on vectras and mondeo 1.8 petrols.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classi...w/page/1/radius/40/postcode/ka112bz?logcode=p

?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

rf860 said:


> http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classi...w/page/1/radius/40/postcode/ka112bz?logcode=p
> 
> ?


Far too dear. Id get them down to half.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Far too dear. Id get them down to half.


I don't think half of that would be possible lol. But expect a good few hundred off.

I'm fed up looking tbh, someone should just bring me a good car within budget and i'll pay for it lol (or VW should build my new car quicker!)


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

rf860 said:


> I don't think half of that would be possible lol. But expect a good few hundred off.
> 
> I'm fed up looking tbh, someone should just bring me a good car within budget and i'll pay for it lol (or VW should build my new car quicker!)


Im a bit cheeky when it comes to things like that so id go in at a low amount. No way is that car worth over a grand. My uncle is a bit of a wheeler dealer in his spare time, always buying cars, tidying them up and selling on. Just bought a 04 plate Renault laguna for 250, nothing wrong with it ( he knows what to look for but always put them into a garage to check them over aswell ) he got it down from 700, the guy was desperate to sell. He also got a 52 golf gti on the cheap, got an Astra and Passat aswell.

What have you ordered?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Im a bit cheeky when it comes to things like that so id go in at a low amount. No way is that car worth over a grand. My uncle is a bit of a wheeler dealer in his spare time, always buying cars, tidying them up and selling on. Just bought a 04 plate Renault laguna for 250, nothing wrong with it ( he knows what to look for but always put them into a garage to check them over aswell ) he got it down from 700, the guy was desperate to sell. He also got a 52 golf gti on the cheap, got an Astra and Passat aswell.
> 
> What have you ordered?


Yeah, i'll put i a cheeky offer to start with. I done that with the golf and it went down like a lead balloon lol!

I wish i could get a private sale for a suitable car, it would be cheaper.

Golf MK7 GTD


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

So to update this, purchased a 2004 '53' vw golf 1.4 match this afternoon. 

Can't wait to get it tomorrow and give it a good going over!!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

possul said:


> Ford focus?


Paid £600 for a 51 plate 2.0 Focus Ghia 3 years ago so far its cost me £90 on a few suspension parts 
in for its MOT next week and i will be happy to throw another £300 or so at it as i feel i might not be so lucky with another basement car
I am able to do most of the servicing work myself so no labour costs


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

My mates just dropped on a 106 deisel 1 owner from new 65k in great condition for the grand sum of £225 with 12 month test and 6 month tax.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

^ Bargain, would love something like this as a winter runner.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

nichol4s said:


> My mates just dropped on a 106 deisel 1 owner from new 65k in great condition for the grand sum of £225 with 12 month test and 6 month tax.


My brother had a 106 diesel for his first car. It was underpowered, uncomfortable, badly put together and didn't have any power steering so turning the wheel was like a bloody workout, it's easily the worst car I've ever had the misfortune of driving or being a passenger in. The petrol one I had was a bit better as it was fairly nippy but it would not stop breaking down.

I'm not saying they're all like that but even at £225 I'd think twice about having another one as my daily driver.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

That seems a good buy on the 106, however, I feel they are too flimsy in this day and age and would crumple like a crisp packet in an accident.

I've been cleaning up my new runabout all day (knackered!). Doing interior tomorrow then will post up some before and after pics.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Lloyd71 said:


> My brother had a 106 diesel for his first car. It was underpowered, uncomfortable, badly put together and didn't have any power steering so turning the wheel was like a bloody workout, it's easily the worst car I've ever had the misfortune of driving or being a passenger in. The petrol one I had was a bit better as it was fairly nippy but it would not stop breaking down.
> 
> I'm not saying they're all like that but even at £225 I'd think twice about having another one as my daily driver.


It's a £225 runner nothing else,


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Lloyd71 said:


> My brother had a 106 diesel for his first car. It was underpowered, uncomfortable, badly put together and didn't have any power steering so turning the wheel was like a bloody workout, it's easily the worst car I've ever had the misfortune of driving or being a passenger in. The petrol one I had was a bit better as it was fairly nippy but it would not stop breaking down.
> 
> I'm not saying they're all like that but even at £225 I'd think twice about having another one as my daily driver.


I have got to disagree with u there, I had the same thoughts as you described until my car broke down and had to use the mrs 106 that she has had from 17 (now 26) she wont part with it for love nor money and i dont blame here after my experience with it. It got me to work and back twice in two days (260miles work and back) after my clutch went on mine, it sat at 70mph on the motorway quite happily it's the 1.5 derv. Dont get me wrong i had some funny faces not bothers tbh. Even now I would hesitate to jump in it.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I probably would have kept the 1.4 petrol I had for a lot longer had it not kept shutting off every time you depressed the clutch or the revs dropped below 1,000RPM. No garage could figure out what was wrong with it, nobody was able to help online and even Peugeot were clueless as to what was causing it! It made for an eventful trip to Yarmouth though. :lol:


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Lloyd71 said:


> I probably would have kept the 1.4 petrol I had for a lot longer had it not kept shutting off every time you depressed the clutch or the revs dropped below 1,000RPM. No garage could figure out what was wrong with it, nobody was able to help online and even Peugeot were clueless as to what was causing it! It made for an eventful trip to Yarmouth though. :lol:


I had this on a volvo. Turned out the petrol pump was knackered. (had been pumping for 300000 miles!! So count blame it! )


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

rf860 said:


> What's the mk4 Astra 2.0dti like? There's one just up the road from me for sale


Fuel pumps are prone to problems, think its a VP44.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> I probably would have kept the 1.4 petrol I had for a lot longer had it not kept shutting off every time you depressed the clutch or the revs dropped below 1,000RPM. No garage could figure out what was wrong with it, nobody was able to help online and even Peugeot were clueless as to what was causing it! It made for an eventful trip to Yarmouth though. :lol:


did you try the throttle pot ?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Franzpan said:


> Following this thread with interest. Just bought myself a run around, as I now have a thirty mile commute each way and don't want to put the miles on my TT. 30mpg isn't good either when I'm doing 360 miles a week.
> 
> Got myself a wee 2007 Ford Fiesta 1.4tdci with 93k on the clock. Just had its first weeks use this week and I'm loving it. Its doing 68mpg, coupled with £30 a year road tax makes motoring about as cheap as it gets. Paid £2400 for it, I think its worth a good bit more tbh. Examples of the same age and miles are going for £3k+ locally. Plan is to keep it for about six months and then sell it on. Hoping to make a few pound on it if I'm lucky, but I should break even at least.
> 
> Pre detail pic


Got one of these for sale just now although its the Zetec Climate one, alloys etc and only 68k on it. Great wee cars but my missus now needs a 7 seater for work. I've been on Pistonheads and some Ford dealers are asking anywhere between £4500 and £6000 for them:doublesho


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ I saw one of them when I was looking, same spec with 89k for £2300.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

nichol4s said:


> My mates just dropped on a 106 deisel 1 owner from new 65k in great condition for the grand sum of £225 with 12 month test and 6 month tax.


I had a P plate Saxo 1.5 D as my 3rd car. It was a great little bus. Felt like it would run forever. Non turbo so slow as merde, but did 100 miles on £5 of coal.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

rf860 said:


> ^^ I saw one of them when I was looking, same spec with 89k for £2300.


Thats crazy cheap as I've been offered significantly more than that from webuyanycar.com and they usually offer low figures.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm getting the Zetec s tdci one next year can't wait


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

evobaz said:


> Thats crazy cheap as I've been offered significantly more than that from webuyanycar.com and they usually offer low figures.


Perhaps a cat c or d


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

rf860 said:


> Perhaps a cat c or d


Must have been something up with it as I have checked all the usual sites and I think mine is definitely amongst the cheapest on them (at £3300)

There are selling on Pistoneheads for £4500 +

Just had someone email me about mine wanting to view it, hopefully the fact that I detailed it on Sunday will tempt them to buy it:thumb:


----------

